
Pitch yourself, not your idea - madmotive
http://cdixon.org/?p=1893
======
sharpn
Or rather, pitch your idea - but be aware that the person to whom you are
pitching may be primarily assessing _you_.

------
stevenj
Your market and distribution model may be even more important

~~~
lrm242
Your market is a gate. The best team in the world can't build a billion dollar
business in a ten million dollar market, so I think from Chris' point of view
it is sort of a given. Distribution model, IMO, will be a function of the
market (what it demands or will accept) and the team (what they figure out).

